

Calculating the Cost of Storing PHP Sessions Using Amazon DynamoDB - oogali
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2012/04/scalable-session-handling-in-php-using-amazon-dynamodb.html

======
DigitalSea
I wonder what happens if the DynamoDB service were to ever go down? I know EC2
has had its fair share of issues. Great idea, but I still think storing
sessions in a database is best, that might just be me though.

